# Compensation package for entry-level position



## frenchtrin (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the interview process for a position in Dubai. I currently live in the United States. This is a position as an assistant editor in a trade publication with a big and fast-growing publishing house. It's an entry-level position; I am about to graduate college. I am a 24-year-old single female.

Now to the particulars.
- 10,000 AED/month (that's 120,000 a year obviously). They said I should expect to spend half in rent.
- health insurance covering everything but dental
- visa costs covered
- flights in and out covered
- accomodation subsidized 50% for the first 3 months

There are definitely growing opportunities in the company. I'd be evaluated twice a year with possible raise. 

I saw the thread that says no one can live with less than 250,000 AED a year. I see your point (I read about cost of living and inflation rate), but as an entry-level can I be that greedy? I have no dependent to provide for and I am used to living on the cheap (though a bit tired of it). I also chose a career where high pay isn't common. I do however have a concern that I have student loans that will cost me 140 euros (800 AED at the current rate) a month for the next year, and will later grow significantly. 

In short, do you think this is doable? What kind of a standard of living would I have on this? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

Is it legal to live with another female roommate? Maybe you could consider that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AED 5,000 per month is only enough to get you a room in a shared apartment. It is technically illegal to sub-let, but it goes on all the time.

Honestly, I'd think twice as you won't have that much left each month.

-


----------



## frenchtrin (Apr 2, 2008)

They officially made me the offer above this morning. I'm trying to get them up to 12,000 a month. 

I saw ads for a bunch of studios in International City for 40,000 AED a year, which would be 3,400 a month. Are those not ok?

Also, they say they'll just fly me in at the start of my contract and fly me out whenever I choose to leave. Didn't I read somewhere that companies were required by law to buy one ticket home a year for their expats?

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have a search for comments regarding International City. We have discussed it several times in the last couple of months. It is a long way out & has certain 'issues'.

Yes, your company must pay for one return flight to your home country each year.


-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't take 10,000 a month, stay where you are.


----------



## lookingforajob (Sep 29, 2008)

*hello*

i am a newbie with overseas positions. any tips on getting a job in Dubai? anyone know of a company hiring?


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Yes, your company must pay for one return flight to your home country each year.
> 
> 
> -


Sorry, do you have a link for this?

I bought this up in my negotiations, but was told "Sorry, our company doesn't do this."


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My advice is to stay in the US, get some experience, pay off your loan or at least a large chunk of it and then try again in 2-3 years when you can at least guarantee a much better package. Also, do not restrict yourself to just this one company - there are others around and you might like to contact them as they could possibly offer a much better package. If the package is not worth it, do not be afraid to say NO and do not fall for the infamous 'tax-free'line. Yes, it's tax free but it's still expensive to live here!

I, for one, would not move here if I would end up worse off and unable to save a penny. It will be doubly hard if you are far from your family and struggling to make ends meet at the same time. Sleep over it before you make any decision that you are likely to regret. A lot of companies stipulate that you pay them back the relocation costs in the event that you leave before completing 1-2 years service so if you end up unhappy, you will sink further into debt should you try to leave!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

SBSR said:


> Sorry, do you have a link for this?
> 
> I bought this up in my negotiations, but was told "Sorry, our company doesn't do this."


I have to disagree with Elphaba ( sorry )

I do NOT believe it is LAW.
It is a myth.

I believe it is up to individuals to negotiate some form of vacation allowance...but it companies do not have to offer this to employees.

I have been through the labor laws, and this is not mentioned.

It is great if your company offers flights for you ( and even family)..but it is up to the company- its a perk- not law


----------

